# MSI 6541 V. 2.1, Pc will nicht :-/



## Kipperlenny (30. August 2006)

Moin

Ich habe ein MSI 6541 V.2.1 mit dazugehörigem P4, 256 DDR Ram und 60GB Seagate Festplatte geschenkt bekommen. (Es lief alles bevor ich es bekam).
Die Festplatte wurde noch formatiert und dann wurden diese ganzen Dinge aus dem Gehäuse ausgebaut und mir übergeben.
Ich kaufte mit jetzt also ein schickes Gehäuse und ein 420W Netzteil und verband die Dinge so miteinander wie ich meinte wie es wohl sein sollte.

Nun das Problem:
Monitor startet gar nicht erst.
"NUM"-Taste auf der Tastatur blinkt die ganze Zeit.

Woran könnte es liegen? Die Grafikkarte sollte im Motherboard intergriert sein.
Jumper? Oder die Verbindungen zum Gehäuse falsch? Kabel verkehrt?

Das dumme an dem ganzen ist, dass es laut MSI dieses Motherboard gar nicht gibt (findet man auf deren Website nicht) allerdings gibts schon ein paar themen auf englisch im netz wo leute auch nah manuals suchen dafür - es scheint wohl nichts zu geben...

Weiß jemand was ich tun könnte?

lenny


----------

